# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Jamaican Events Around the World >  Luciano in NY

## Eden

Is anyone else planning to go see Luciano perform in NY on Mother's day weekend?  We will be there along with several friends.  Hope to meet some boardies too!

----------


## irieworld

where is the show? I probably won't be able to go--but would like to know in case. I am going to try to attend Rootz Underground who is playing at BB Kings late May for their first east coast tour.

----------


## Eden

Hi Irieworld,

Here are the 2 dates and locations:

Saturday, May 12th @ Pulse 48 (formerly CPAC) in Brooklyn
Sunday, May 13th @ Garage Night Club in the Bronx.

----------


## Reggae Roy

I have heard (unconfirmed) that Luciano will be at the Waterville Bar & Grill in Waterbury, Connecticut on Friday May 11th. I am feverishly trying to confirm this. It has been years since we last saw Luciano live in concert.

----------


## Eden

Did you try calling the bar to confirm this?
But, hey you can always take a road trip to NYC to see him that weekend!:-)

----------


## Reggae Roy

I called the bar today and they told me it has been postponed until Fri. 7/13/12.  :Frown:

----------

